
Show HN: SoundZoom – Microtonal and Isomorphic Keyboard HTML5 App - j_rcht
http://www.dodeka.info/microtonal-isomorphic-keyboard-app/
======
dancek
This is nice, but I have no idea what to do with it. You could probably quite
easily also implement choice of different equal temperament tunings. See e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/19_equal_temperament](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/19_equal_temperament)
and [http://microtone.isans.net/](http://microtone.isans.net/) . Note that
SoundZoom already implements 12, 24, 36, 48 and 144 tone equal temperament
tunings. :)

~~~
j_rcht
The first idea for this project was to explore the relationships between
linear isomorphism and microtonality and see how such a keyboard layout can
add to microtonal modes (i.e patterns, intervals etc.), btw it makes total
sense to include other tunings,

------
veli_joza
Looks and works great. I would put in some control over sustain, without it
melodies drown in cacophony. The easiest way would be implementing ASDR
envelope where key release triggers R phase.

~~~
j_rcht
Thanks for the feedback! Yes, you are right that would be useful. I'll work on
that. :-)

------
beetwenty
When I set up isomorphic keybindings in music apps I usually aim to cover the
entire alphanumeric section of the keyboard. It allows me to play passages
both vertically and horizontally. This is good, though, it's a good use of
isomorphic behavior.

~~~
j_rcht
Yes that's right. I've seen a few other apps like this. For this version, I
wanted to focus on the linear aspect of the keyboard (even though it's not
quite linear). Would be good to have the option though. It shouldn't be too
difficult to code.

------
GrayShade
The violin voice doesn't seem to work for me (Firefox, Linux). Note that the
browser console shows some syntax errors when loading the page. Chrome works,
regardless of the errors.

Also, the help page looks a bit bad on both browsers.

~~~
j_rcht
Thanks for the heads-up. I'll look into that! :-)

~~~
j_rcht
btw do the other instruments work for you (Firefox)?

~~~
GrayShade
Yes, all of them.

~~~
j_rcht
Great! Happy to hear that!

------
LandR
I can only press one key before it moves the cursor into the search box.

Firefox.

~~~
feikname
That's a Firefox feature, please disable it in settings (maybe you
accidentally enabled it?)

Regardless, the website should probably capture the keys instead of letting
that happen, I'm not well-versed in JS DOM events enough to know exactly what
has to be changed, but, IIRC the callback function needs to return false.

~~~
GrayShade
"General / Browsing / Search for text when you start typing".

------
onion2k
I can't tell the difference between notes at zoom 4. Is that typical? Can
_anyone_ still tell the difference at zoom 12?

~~~
cobbal
I can tell the difference at 12. There's a flash test at
[http://jakemandell.com/adaptivepitch/](http://jakemandell.com/adaptivepitch/)
and the (probably heavily sample-biased) histogram at the end suggests 10-20%
of people can't differentiate 1/4 of a semitone and 60% ish can't
differentiate 1/12.

~~~
j_rcht
Great link! Thanks Cobbal.

------
fetbaffe
Switching voice in the dropdown gives an alert box with what you selected.
Leftover debugging?

~~~
colecut
Also, after selecting a voice, the voice dropdown should blur / lose focus,
because I tried playing the keyboard with my "G" key and it jumped right back
to Grand Piano on the first note.

~~~
j_rcht
Yes, sorry for that - I also noticed this issue. We'll work on it.

------
8bitsrule
"HTML5 App" looks interesting, nothing visible with JS turned off....

